# 2x2x2 Competition 7/10/2011 (100 scrambles)



## chicken9290 (Jul 10, 2011)

The scrambles are below

1. R2 U' F' U2 F R U2	

2. U2 R U' R' F R F'	

3. U F' U F U' R' F'	

4. F R' U2 F' U2 R U2	

5. U' R U F2 U' R' F2	

6. F' R F R U F2 U2	

7. U' F' R' F2 R F R'	

8. U' R2 U2 R2 U2 F U'	

9. U2 R' F U2 R U' R	

10. F R2 U F2 R' U2 F	

11. U' F' U F R2 U2 F	

12. U R' U2 R2 U' R2 F	

13. U F2 U R U' F2 R'	

14. R F' U R2 U2 F' U2	

15. U' F' U' F' R F R2	

16. F' R U2 R' F U R	

17. U2 R2 F U2 F' R F2	

18. R U' R2 U F' U' F'	

19. U R' U' F2 R2 U' R2	

20. R F' U2 F2 U F' U	

21. F2 U F' U F2 R' U	

22. U2 F U' F' U R F2	

23. U R F' R2 U' F' U2	

24. U' R' U F2 R2 F' U	

25. F' U R' U R2 F R	

26. R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 F	

27. R F2 U R U' R2 U2	

28. U' F2 R' F2 R U' F2	

29. F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U2	

30. F R2 F2 R U2 F2 R'	

31. R' F' U' F U F2 U'	

32. R' F' U2 R2 F2 U' F2	

33. F' U' F R' F U' F	

34. R2 F U2 R F R F	

35. F U' F2 U R U2 F2	

36. R2 F U' R' F2 R U'	

37. R2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 R2	

38. F2 R U F2 U F R2	

39. U2 R F U' R2 U' F	

40. F' R2 F' U' F U2 R	

41. R F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2	

42. U2 F2 R' U R' U' R'	

43. U2 R' F U' F2 U' R	

44. U2 R2 F' R2 U' F2 R	

45. R' F R' U F' U R2	

46. R' U' F U' F' U R'	

47. R U R' F R U' R2	

48. U R F' R' U2 F2 U'	

49. F2 R' U2 F' R' U2 F'	

50. R' U F' U2 F2 U2 F'	

51. R' F' U F' U F2 U2	

52. R2 F2 U' R F R F'	

53. U2 F R2 F2 U F R'	

54. U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U'	

55. F' U' F2 R F2 U2 F'	

56. R' F2 R2 U F U' F	

57. F2 R2 U' R F' U' R2	

58. F U' R' F2 R F2 R'	

59. F' U F U R' F R2	

60. U' R2 F' R F R2 U2	

61. F2 R' F R' U F' R'	

62. U' F2 U R' F R' U'	

63. U' R' F U F' U F'	

64. R F U R F U' R	

65. U2 R2 F2 U2 R U F	

66. R2 F R F U' R U'	

67. R' F2 U F U' R' F2	

68. F R F' R2 F' U R2	

69. F' R2 F' U' F U2 F'	

70. U F R2 F2 U F R'	

71. R' F2 U2 R' F' U2 R	

72. R' F' U F2 R U F	

73. U2 R' U R U2 F R'	

74. F' U2 R2 F2 U' R F2	

75. R F U R F2 R2 U	

76. U F2 R U2 R F' R'	

77. R F R2 F U2 F' R	

78. R2 U' R' F2 R' F R2	

79. U R F U' R' F2 U2	

80. U2 F2 R2 U2 R F' U2	

81. U R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F	

82. U2 F2 R2 F U R' F2	

83. U R U F U R2 F	

84. F R2 F R U2 R2 F2	

85. R2 U' R' F' U2 R2 U2	

86. U' R F U F2 R' F	

87. R' U' R U2 R' U R'	

88. F2 U2 F' R F' U2 R'	

89. F' U' R' U2 R F' U2	

90. U' R F U2 R2 U2 F2	

91. U F2 U' R U2 R F'	

92. R F' R F U2 R' F'	

93. U R2 U2 R2 F U2 F	

94. F R' F2 R' F' U2 F'	

95. U2 F U2 R2 F2 R F	

96. R F' U' R2 U F R'	

97. U' R F' U R U' F	

98. F' R U2 R' U2 F' U2	

99. R F U' F R2 F R2	

100. U F R2 F2 R2 F U


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 10, 2011)

Why are they all so short? 7 moves isn't enough...


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 11, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Why are they all so short? 7 moves isn't enough...


 
the first few scrambles are easy but it the scrambles get harder even with the 7 move count


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 11, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> the first few scrambles are easy but it the scrambles get harder even with the 7 move count


Sure, but even so, they aren't proper scrambles. It's like putting a load of 12 move 3x3 scrambles up - you can't see the optimal solution, but it's just not right to use them.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 11, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Sure, but even so, they aren't proper scrambles. It's like putting a load of 12 move 3x3 scrambles up - you can't see the optimal solution, but it's just not right to use them.


 im sorry i didnt know ill work on that for next week. how long do you recommend i make the scrambles?


----------



## wrbcube4 (Jul 11, 2011)

Not sure why I even did it but ... I did:

2.80, 3.80, 6.40, 3.20, 2.63, 4.31, 3.07, 2.97, 6.83, 3.37, 6.62, 3.54, 1.79, 3.98, 1.17, 4.44, 3.03, 6.19+, 3.87, 2.79, 5.73, 3.41, 3.25, 5.65, 3.79, 3.06, 5.03, 2.72, 3.96, 3.79, 4.42, 3.86, 3.91, 2.86, 5.84, 4.04, 4.41, 2.59, 4.01, 5.13, 2.88, 4.76, 3.08, 4.88, 3.41, 2.49, 3.95, 3.03, 3.89, 1.45, 2.77, 4.20, 3.32, 4.12, 4.27, 3.58, 4.06, 1.41, 3.03, 1.17, 2.85, 2.95, 3.81, 2.91, 2.78, 2.61, 1.14, 3.03, 4.31, 3.94, 3.42, 2.46, 1.17, 2.91, 3.20, 5.22, 3.53, 5.52, 2.80, 2.00, 3.94, 5.39, 5.13, 6.22, 3.12, 4.53, 2.93, 4.11, 4.31, 4.43, 2.74, 3.13, 3.51, 5.18, 3.30, 3.17, 2.50, 2.54, 4.77, 3.53

Average: 3.64
Best Time: 1.14
Worst Time: 6.83
Best Avg of 5: 2.40
Best Avg of 12: 2.65


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 11, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> im sorry i didnt know ill work on that for next week. how long do you recommend i make the scrambles?


You need a random state scrambler, like the one that comes with CCT nowadays. Or the official WCA one. Prisma might too, but I'm not sure.


----------



## emolover (Jul 11, 2011)

best time: 1.26
worst time: 7.90

current avg5: 4.54 (σ = 2.09)
best avg5: 3.27 (σ = 1.02)

current avg12: 4.72 (σ = 1.27)
best avg12: 3.86 (σ = 1.12)

current avg100: 4.61 (σ = 1.13)
best avg100: 4.61 (σ = 1.13)

1.31, 7.00, 3.52, 5.40, 3.87, 4.74, 5.39, 3.85, 4.64, 5.98, 5.43, 5.78, *2.33, 3.13, 1.26, 5.67, 4.35*, 5.72, 4.15, 7.08, 5.06, 2.97, 7.90, 2.78, 5.12, 2.34, 5.35, 4.37, 3.06, 2.48, 4.37, 3.08, 5.13, 2.84, 6.05, 3.66, 7.11, 4.15, 4.94, 4.44, 2.89, 3.82, 5.40, 4.31, 5.28, 2.26, 2.31, 4.67, 7.17, 5.25, 4.26, 4.55, 4.94, 5.81, 6.35, 5.15, 5.04, 1.70, 5.38, 2.58, 3.06, 7.52, 6.19, 4.93, 5.46, 5.31, 4.70, 5.81, 4.93, 4.99, 4.81, 4.63, 3.42, 4.16, 5.57, 3.82, 7.89, 5.25, 5.87, 3.67, 4.84, 4.52, 4.72, 4.69, 4.29, 4.45, 4.66, 4.19, 6.26, 5.35, 3.19, 4.17, 4.43, 5.06, 5.11, 2.22, 6.43, 2.29, 6.97, 4.91

All PB's exempt single.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 11, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> You need a random state scrambler, like the one that comes with CCT nowadays. Or the official WCA one. Prisma might too, but I'm not sure.


 
It's called an optimal scrambler. It detemines a scrambled postion, and scrambles it using the fewest moves to get to the solution.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 11, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> It's called an optimal scrambler. It detemines a scrambled postion, and scrambles it using the fewest moves to get to the solution.



or how about a sub-optimal scrambler like the one on qqtimer. So there is no chance to 'cheat' on few move scrambles. (i.e. use the scramble to see that there is a short solution that you otherwise would not have noticed)


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jul 11, 2011)

Scrambles were just too easy PB Ao100
Ao12: 2.98
Ao5: 2.72

Cubes Solved: 100/100 Keyboard
Average: 3.44
Standard Deviation: 0.98
Best Time: 1.27
Worst Time: 7.66
Individual Times:
1.	2.93
2.	3.13	
3.	4.27	
4.	3.72	
5.	2.41	
6.	2.60	
7.	2.47	
8.	3.60	
9.	3.66	
10.	3.10	
11.	4.69	
12.	3.85	
13.	2.86	
14.	3.28	
15.	2.78	
16.	3.64	
17.	2.50	
18.	3.58	
19.	3.82	
20.	2.12	
21.	5.09	
22.	3.94	
23.	3.99	
24.	3.75	
25.	4.93	
26.	2.60	
27.	3.75	
28.	2.64	
29.	3.90	
30.	3.07	
31.	4.12	
32.	4.11	
33.	2.93	
34.	2.20	
35.	2.05	
36.	4.07	
37.	3.62	
38.	2.93	
39.	4.17	
40.	4.31	
41.	2.64	
42.	2.68	
43.	3.91	
44.	4.05	
45.	3.18	
46.	2.97	
47.	2.74	
48.	3.35	
49.	4.27	
50.	1.27	
51.	3.04	
52.	4.36	
53.	3.51	
54.	3.93	
55.	3.69	
56.	2.94	
57.	2.81	
58.	2.36	
59.	3.68	
60.	3.42	
61.	2.83
62.	3.81	
63.	3.12	
64.	2.74	
65.	2.98	
66.	2.92	
67.	1.44	
68.	7.66	
69.	3.53	
70.	5.14	
71.	3.07	
72.	4.12	
73.	3.55	
74.	4.13	
75.	3.08	
76.	5.61	
77.	2.53	
78.	2.81	
79.	2.39	
80.	2.81	
81.	3.34	
82.	4.08	
83.	3.33	
84.	3.38	
85.	5.44	
86.	4.17	
87.	2.71	
88.	4.19	
89.	5.73	
90.	2.77	
91.	2.69	
92.	3.05	
93.	3.29	
94.	3.33	
95.	5.19	
96.	3.73	
97.	2.62	
98.	2.20	
99.	5.47	
100.	1.38


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 11, 2011)

I used the scrambles for the challenge not the ones below

Statistics for 07-10-2011 22:45:42

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 3.62
Standard Deviation: 0.92
Best Time: 1.05
Worst Time: 6.00
Individual Times:
1.	3.11	U' R U2 R' F2 R2 U' R'
2.	3.27	U' F2 R2 F R U F' U R'
3.	3.62	R F R U' R F2 R U'
4.	5.00	U2 R2 U' F' U R2 F' R U2
5.	3.11	U' R2 U' R U F' U F'
6.	4.97	R' U' R U2 R' U' F2 R
7.	3.43	F R' U F' R2 F' U2 R' U2
8.	3.50	R' U2 R U2 R' F2 R F R2
9.	3.45	R2 U2 F U' R' U R2 F' R U'
10.	4.28	U2 F' U' R' U' R F' U2 F2
11.	3.65	U2 R F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F' U
12.	4.26	U F R2 U' R U F R
13.	4.08	F' U F' R F2 R F2 U F2
14.	3.17	R F' R U' R F2 U
15.	3.36	U R2 F R2 F R' F' U' R2 U'
16.	4.68	R2 U' F2 U' F' R2 F R' F
17.	3.30	F' U F R' U2 R2 F
18.	4.11	R' F' R F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
19.	4.74	R' U2 F2 R' U R U2 R2 U'
20.	3.69	U' F' U2 F U2 R' F2 R F2
21.	5.02	F2 R' U' F R U' F2 U'
22.	3.41	F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U F2
23.	4.01	U F' U F' U' R U2 R U'
24.	3.82	R' U F' U' R U' F2 R F' U'
25.	4.43	U' R' F2 R F' R' U' R F2 U'
26.	4.23	U2 F' R2 U2 F' R F2 R2 U2
27.	4.96	F2 R F' R F R2 U
28.	3.06	R U2 R' U' F U2 R' F U R
29.	3.83	U R' F R U' F' R' U'
30.	2.73	U F R' F U2 F U2
31.	3.31	R2 U F2 U F2 R' F2 R' F U'
32.	2.13	U2 F U2 R' F' R U2 R' F'
33.	4.13	U' F' U2 R' F2 R' U2
34.	2.76	R2 U' R2 U' F' U2 F U R U2
35.	3.87	F U F' R' U2 F U' F U
36.	3.78	F U2 R F2 R U F2 U' R U'
37.	3.40	U2 F' R2 U R' F R2 F
38.	2.73	F2 U R' F2 R U2 F' U R'
39.	3.73	U2 R' U2 R' U F' R' F2 U
40.	4.81	R' U2 R' U R2 F' U' F2 R'
41.	3.57	R2 F R2 U' F U F' R2 F'
42.	2.93	F2 U' R F2 U' R' F U2 R'
43.	3.69	U2 F2 U' F' U2 R F' R U
44.	4.97	U2 R2 U F' U' F R' U R'
45.	3.93	U2 F U' F' U2 R U2 R' U'
46.	3.51	R2 F' U2 F' R' F2 R' F2 R2
47.	2.51	F2 R' F R' U R U' F2 R
48.	4.02	R' U2 F R2 F' R F' U F'
49.	6.00	F R' U2 F2 U' R U F' R2
50.	1.57	U R2 F U F R' U R2
51.	1.17	R F2 U' R U F' U2 R U
52.	4.03	U2 R U' F2 U2 R F' R
53.	2.62	R' F2 R' U' R' U2 F2 U' R
54.	3.37	R U2 R2 F2 R' U' R U'
55.	4.57	U R2 F U' R F' U'
56.	3.91	F2 R' U F2 U' F2 R U' R2
57.	4.19	U F R U R2 U R U2
58.	2.33	R2 F' R2 F R F' U2 R U'
59.	4.61	R' F2 U2 R F' U' R F2 U
60.	1.43	F2 R' F U2 R' F' R F2
61.	4.04	R U R' U' R U2 F' R' U2
62.	3.99	R' F' R2 U2 F' R F U' R2
63.	3.53	R2 U R U' R2 F' R U' R2 U'
64.	4.08	U2 R2 U' F' U2 R F2 U' R' U'
65.	2.54	U' R2 F' U2 F' U F R2
66.	3.11	U R U F2 U2 R2 F' R F
67.	1.05	U2 R' U R U' F U F2 U'
68.	4.28	F' R2 U' R F' U2 R F' U
69.	4.93	F' U F' U2 R2 F' R F2 R'
70.	3.55	R2 U' R2 F R' U2 R U' R2 U'
71.	3.98	F' R F2 R U' F2 U2
72.	2.76	F2 R' U2 R' U R2 U F U2
73.	2.29	R F U' F2 R2 F' U
74.	3.56	U' F' R F2 U' R F U F'
75.	4.87	R' F' U F' R' U' F2 U' R' U'
76.	5.22	F' R' U2 R' U' F2 U R2 F' U'
77.	3.73	U R2 U' F R F2 U2
78.	3.70	F2 R F U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U'
79.	3.74	F2 R F' U F2 R' F2 R F
80.	4.09	R' F' R' U2 F R'
81.	3.60	U F2 U' F' U2 R F R F2
82.	1.99	U2 R F2 U' R U2 R F U
83.	3.29	U2 F2 R' F U' R2 F U' F U2
84.	3.80	U2 F2 U F2 U F U' R F
85.	3.93	F' U' F U2 F U' R U' R'
86.	3.95	R U2 R' F' U R2 F2 R' U'
87.	3.22	F U2 F U F R2 U' R2
88.	5.18	U2 R' U' F2 U R2 U2 F
89.	4.55	U R U2 F2 R' U' R F2 U'
90.	3.48	U' F U R' U2 R' U' F U'
91.	3.17	R' U F2 R2 U' R' F U2 F'
92.	2.53	F R U F2 U F R' U' R
93.	4.39	R' U' F R2 F' R' F R2 U'
94.	3.40	F' R F2 R F' U2 R'
95.	3.87	U' F U' R' F U' F2 R
96.	3.21	U' R U F' R2 F R' F U' R'
97.	2.61	U' F R2 U' F U R' F R U
98.	4.86	R F U' R2 U R2 U' R2
99.	2.97	R U2 F' R U2 F2 R F' R' U'
100.	1.20	F' R F' R2 U F' R' U R


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 11, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 0.99
worst time: 7.30

current avg5: 4.15 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 3.11 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 3.98 (σ = 0.69)
best avg12: 3.58 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 4.09 (σ = 0.86)
best avg100: 4.09 (σ = 0.86)

session avg: 4.09 (σ = 0.86)
session mean: 4.09


1.98, 4.38, 4.75, 4.34, 4.47, 4.37, 4.39, 4.65, (7.30), 4.95, 4.26, 4.11, 3.86, 5.86, 4.55, 2.96, 3.65, 3.19, 3.31, 4.09, 4.97, 3.30, 3.61, 3.63, 4.50, 4.10, 3.89, 3.68, 4.98, 3.73, 4.20, 3.95, 6.84+, 3.73, 5.16, 5.32, 3.74, 3.83, 3.56, 4.52, 4.83, 5.64, 4.01, 5.70, 4.05, 2.08, 2.25, 3.31, 4.40, 3.76, 3.85, 2.90, 4.05, 3.79, 4.50, 3.99, 3.53, 1.79, 3.55, 3.89, 4.73, 5.41, 4.70, 4.68, 4.37, 4.35, (0.99), 3.88, 4.14, 3.89, 4.62, 4.38, 5.42, 3.84, 3.41, 4.08, 3.85, 4.66, 4.34, 4.10, 4.44, 2.04, 4.41, 4.60, 4.44, 4.25, 3.33, 4.41, 3.73, 4.56, 2.32, 4.53, 3.67, 5.64, 3.74, 3.76, 4.53, 1.68, 4.85, 4.17 = 4.09


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 11, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> It's called an optimal scrambler. It detemines a scrambled postion, and scrambles it using the fewest moves to get to the solution.


 


uberCuber said:


> or how about a sub-optimal scrambler like the one on qqtimer. So there is no chance to 'cheat' on few move scrambles. (i.e. use the scramble to see that there is a short solution that you otherwise would not have noticed)


Hence why I didn't say optimal scrambler. Sub-optimal is sometimes preferable. As far as I'm concerned I'm happy enough as long as it's random state - optimal or not.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wtf, PB's by a quite a bit.

Average of 5: 1.62
Average of 12: 1.91
Average of 100: 2.58.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 11, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Wtf, PB's by a quite a bit.
> 
> Average of 5: 1.62
> Average of 12: 1.91
> Average of 100: 2.58.


Eh? You actually counting these even though the scrambles aren't long enough?


----------



## emolover (Jul 14, 2011)

When does this round end? Or are you just going to abandon it like the pyraminx race thread.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 28, 2011)

Round 1 is now over THe scrambles for round 2 are below


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 28, 2011)

*ROUND 2 SCRAMBLES*

1. R U R2 F' R U2 R F' R U2	

2. F R' F2 U F2 R F' U2 F2 R	

3. F2 R F' R F' U' F2 R2 U2 R	

4. F U F R' F' U2 F R U F'	

5. F U2 R F2 U2 R' F R U2 F'	

6. F' R2 F2 R' U2 F R2 F R2 U	

7. U2 F2 R2 F U F R F R U'	

8. U' F R F R' F R U' R U2	

9. F R' U2 R' F R U F R2 U	

10. R' F2 U2 F' R F' R2 F' R' U	

11. U2 R2 F R2 U2 F' R' U2 R U'	

12. R F' R' F' U2 F R' F' R F'	

13. R U' R U F U R' U2 R2 U2	

14. F U F' U R2 U2 F' U R U'	

15. U2 R2 F2 U F R2 F' U R F	

16. U2 F U F R' U R U R2 U2	

17. F R2 F U F2 U F' U' F2 R	

18. F' R' F' R2 F' R' F' R2 U2 R'	

19. U' R' U R' F U' R' U R2 U'	

20. R2 F2 U2 R U F R' F U2 R	

21. U2 F' U R2 F2 R U2 R2 F' R'	

22. F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 F' R' F' U	

23. R2 F2 U2 F R U' R' U2 R2 U	

24. R2 F2 R' U2 R U2 F' U' R2 U2	

25. F R2 U2 F' R' F' U2 F U2 R2	

26. F' U2 F2 U2 R F U' F R F'	

27. U2 R U2 R' F' U2 R2 F' R' U	

28. F' U F2 R' F2 R' U' F U2 R	

29. R' F' U R U' R2 F R2 F2 R'	

30. R2 F' U' F2 R2 F' U' F' R2 U	

31. F' R2 U' R' F2 R U2 F' U F	

32. U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 F' U F U2	

33. U2 R F U' R2 F R U R' F'	

34. R U F2 U2 F2 R F' R F R2	

35. R2 F R' U' R U2 R2 U' F2 R'	

36. R2 U2 F' R' F R' F R U2 R'	

37. F2 R U2 R U2 F' R2 U R' F2	

38. R2 F' U2 R U2 F' R' U F2 R	

39. F R2 U' F' R F' U F U' R2	

40. R2 F2 R2 F2 R U' F' R2 F R2	

41. F2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 U F R2	

42. R U' F2 R' U' F U' F' R U2	

43. U2 F' R U F U R' U R2 U	

44. U F' R2 U R U' F U' F2 U2	

45. U F U2 F' R2 U2 R' F2 R2 F'	

46. U' R2 U2 R U F' R2 U' R2 U'	

47. R F2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 R U2 R2	

48. U F2 R' U F' R' U R' F' R2	

49. R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2	

50. U' R' U F2 U2 F R2 U2 R2 U'	

51. U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U R2	

52. R2 U' R' U2 R U' R F R U	

53. F2 R U' F R2 U2 F U2 F R'	

54. R2 U R2 F' U' F' U F2 R2 U2	

55. R2 F2 U' F' U R2 U' F R F2	

56. U' F' U F' U2 R F R2 F' R	

57. R2 U F2 R2 F U F' R2 U R2	

58. F2 R F' R2 U' R U R2 F U	

59. U F U' F' R2 U' R U2 F2 R'	

60. F R' U R' U' R2 F' R' U' R2	

61. U' F2 R2 U R F2 R F' U2 F2	

62. R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 F2	

63. U F' R2 U' F' R2 F U F' U	

64. U2 F2 R' U F' U' R U F2 R2	

65. U2 F U F' U R2 U R F' U2	

66. F2 U R F U' F2 R F2 U F	

67. F U F2 R' U F R' U R2 U2	

68. R U2 R U' R' U' R2 F' U2 R'	

69. F2 U' R2 F R U' F2 U2 R F	

70. F U F' U' R F2 R F2 U R'	

71. F' U F2 R U' F U R U2 R'	

72. U2 R' F2 U F' R' U F R' U	

73. R' F R2 U R2 F2 U F2 R2 F2	

74. F R2 U2 R2 F' U2 R F R' F'	

75. U' R' U F R2 U2 R' F2 R U'	

76. U' R' F2 R2 U F U' F R U'	

77. F2 R2 F U2 F2 U F R2 U F'	

78. U R' F R U F' U' F2 R F'	

79. R2 F R U F U2 F' U2 R F2	

80. F U R F2 U2 F' R' F2 R' F'	

81. U R' U' F2 R2 U F2 R' F' U	

82. F U2 F' U2 R' F2 R' U' R F'	

83. R' F2 U R' U F R2 F2 U2 F2	

84. R F2 U' F U F2 R' U R F2	

85. R F' U R' F' R' U2 R2 U2 R'	

86. F2 R F U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' F2	

87. R F' R2 U2 R F' R' U R U	

88. F2 R' U' R2 U' R F' R2 U2 F	

89. F2 R U2 R F' R F2 R' F2 R2	

90. F R F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R U2 R'	

91. F2 R2 F' R' U R' U' R' U' F	

92. U2 F2 R2 F' U R F R F U'	

93. U2 F' U' F2 U' F U R F' R'	

94. F' U2 R U2 R2 F U R U R	

95. F' R F R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' F'	

96. F U F U2 F R U' F2 R2 U'	

97. F' U2 R2 F' U2 F' R' F R' F	

98. R' U' F' R U R U' F2 U' R2	

99. R' U F' R' F U' F' R F2 U'


----------

